# Hypoestes



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Got these cool little Hypoestes for $2 each at the Tropiflora Spring Festival, also a couple of dwarf ferns, you can see behind them, they are in 1" mini pots.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Sweet I have the pink ones and they do great never seen the red before though like that one a lot.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

They do get leggy...


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I pinch mine and trim it down and it stays low and gets bushy other wise it will shoot straight up. I have one in my QT tank that I trimmed off and it is about 8" tall with no branching but the leaves are 2-3x the size of the leaves in the main viv.....


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

2 of the Hypo's planted in my 94 gallon, if they do get leggy (or mouthy for that matter) out they come..


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Can't get a good pic of a curved glass tank..


----------

